# Pidgey is up for adoption



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Well I have decided to put Pidgey up for adoption as she wants to be a mama in the worst way. I really really need her to go to a terrific and loving home as she is a little sweetheart when she isn't laying on her eggs. She is free but need someone that wants to drive to michigan to adopt her or lives in Michigan. She is a Check Blue Bar female and is 10 months old with no health problems. If you are interested please contact me via: e-mail, or private message.

Thanks 
Cindy


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Pidgey has been adopted !!!!!  To a very nice girl South of me and she also adopted the Rehab Pigeon with the healed up broken shoulder but couldn't fly so she gave him a good home too. I can't thank you enough Michelle. Keep me posted on both birds. 

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Congratulations, Cindy, it's always a great feeling to rescue/rehab and find
a good home for the unreleasables as that last "minor" detail sometimes can
be the most difficult to do. There is always such a shortage in that department.

fp


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey Cindy
You know what the bad little boy likes Pidgey not Brink.  lol
I guess Pidgey is in to bad boys.  
I let all 3 run in the hallway, they did good the boy did not even go after the girls.  See he is not ALL bad 
Also can you spell his name for me again so i can make shor i have it. 


P.S. I also got a bird after i got home, it's a older baby sparrow.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok here is some pics of them


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Absolutely Totally AWSOME girl way to go. Thank You. Pet Pidgey for me and give her a big Kiss for me and tell her I love her. 

Cindy


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

ok well do


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Michelle,

I'm so glad to see you have adopted the birds

I know you will take good care of them,thanks for sharing the pics, they look quite happy.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michelle, that was a really nice thing for you to do in giving Cindy's guys a good home. They look very content.

Good luck with the baby sparrow.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

When I come across a bird rehabbing it makes me so happy to be able to find a loving home for them. I thought good and hard about adopting Pidgey out and almost did once before and changed my mind as I fell in love with her but needed to think about her well being. I love her to bits and want her to be happy so I had to give her that chance. I recently aquired 4 baby sparrows they are only 1 day old if that. The smallest weighing in at 2 grams, all are less than 1 inch total in body length. So tiny and so delicate. Believe it or not they were found mixed in with laundry in the dryer after being tumbled dried for 3 hours straight. How they survived I do not know but till they are at least 1-1.5 weeks old they are concidered critical care in my books. All are eating fine and bowels are working well. These really are miricle birds. 

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

naturegirl said:


> When I come across a bird rehabbing it makes me so happy to be able to find a loving home for them. I thought good and hard about adopting Pidgey out and almost did once before and changed my mind as I fell in love with her but needed to think about her well being. I love her to bits and want her to be happy so I had to give her that chance. I recently aquired 4 baby sparrows they are only 1 day old if that. The smallest weighing in at 2 grams, all are less than 1 inch total in body length. So tiny and so delicate. Believe it or not they were found mixed in with laundry in the dryer after being tumbled dried for 3 hours straight. How they survived I do not know but till they are at least 1-1.5 weeks old they are concidered critical care in my books. All are eating fine and bowels are working well. These really are miricle birds.
> 
> Cindy


Cindy,
That is really quite amazing. Please let us know how it turns out with the 4 baby sparrows. It will be interesting to see if there is any permanent damage from the tumbling about.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Well the unfortuate has happened. I lost the smallest one, which I thought I would as he was just too small and 1/2 the size of the rest, I tried though, the rest are eatting machines and the other one just wanted to sleep today. Bless his little heart. 

Cindy


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Poor little sweetie  . I hope the rest of the babies make it.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Cindy 

How in the world did they get in the dryer to begin with?

I'm sorry you have lost one. Sparrows are cute little guys.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Apparently the mama went in thru the outside drier vent and made one hell of a nest that extended 10 feet thru the plastic tube and had the nest at the end next to the dryer, when she kept stuffing nesting material in she accidently pushed the little guys in the drier. Here is a pic or two of the babies. Cute little babies aren't they? 

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, they absolute darlings.
I hope they all make it.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Reti said:


> OMG, they absolute darlings.
> I hope they all make it.
> 
> Reti


The rest of us can't see the pictures???


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

No we can't and we want to.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling little sparrows and very lucky to have survived their "spin dry" experience! Hopefully everyone can see the pictures now .. if not, holler.

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't know why the rest can't see them Reti can I don't know whats up. send me your e-mail addresses and I will e-mail you a pic of them. 

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pictures are showing up now. CUTE babies........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, they are true miracle babies and so cute. Makes me (almost) wish I still took in songbirds.


----------

